# المسيح: هل يجهل الساعة أم لا؟



## قناص (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*تحية للجميع.. *

صراحة ليس اختصاصي مواضيع اللاهوت في المسيحية، لكن أستغربت من نص في الكتاب المقدس - الإنجيل - يقول: *وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ                                  فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ                                  السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ. *

 وطبعاً هذا النص فيه إشكالية في الترجمات العربية، بين وجود "ولا الابن من عدمه" لكن النص في مرقس أكد إن الآبن لا يعلم Nor the son!! 

أنا لم أفسر النص على مزاجي، بل رجعت إلى تفسير *الأب متى المسكين*، وهذا ما قاله:






هل يستطيع أحد أن يفهمنا كيف دوخ علماء اللاهوت نص القديس مرقس؟! وعلى أي ترجمة اعتمد متى المسكين لنص متى، ولماذا؟ فالترجمات العربية تذكر ولا الابن؟ وهل النص في متى غير موجود في المخطوطات أم له وجود؟ ولماذا لا يعلم المسيح يوم الساعة، وهو من المفترض أن يكون هو والأب واحد؟

*شكراً لكم، وفي انتظاركم. *


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل : القناص 


الرد على اسئلتك بسيط وسهل .


اولا :وحيث انك اقتبست من تفسير الاب متى المسكين ، فلا بد وانك قرأت كيف يمكن حل ما تعذر عليك فهمه ، فلماذا قمت باقتباسا مبتورا؟؟ ستعرف الاجابة في المداخلة التالية .


ثانيا: ايماننا ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، فهو (اله كامل وانسان كامل ) بلا امتزاج ولا اختلاظ ولا تغيير ، فلم تغير صفات اللاهوت اي صفة من صفات الناسوت والعكس صحيح .


ثالثا: في البشارة بحسب مرقس جاء الكلام عن ان ( الابن ) لا يعرف الساعة ، واذا رجعت الى الفقرة كاملة تجد انه يتكلم عن ( ابن الانسان ) فهو هنا لا يعرف الساعة كانسان ( يتكلم بالناسوت ) ولكنه بالتأكيد يعرف الساعة كاله ( اذا تكلم باللاهوت ) فكما تعرف ان السيد المسيح اعلن انه والاب واحد ( انا والاب واحد ) (يوحنا 10: 30) حينما كان يتكلم مع اليهود في اعلان لاهوته ومساواته كابن الله مع الآب في الجوهر الواحد .



[q-bible]

(26 وحينئذ يبصرون* ابن الانسان* آتيا في سحاب بقوة كثيرة ومجد
27 فيرسل حينئذ ملائكته ويجمع مختاريه من الاربع الرياح من اقصاء الارض الى اقصاء السماء.
28 فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثل. متى صار غصنها رخصا واخرجت اوراقا تعلمون ان الصيف قريب.
29 هكذا انتم ايضا متى رأيتم هذه الاشياء صائرة فاعلموا انه قريب على الابواب.
30 الحق اقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله.
31 السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول.
32 واما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن الا الآب.
33 انظروا.اسهروا وصلّوا لانكم لا تعلمون متى يكون الوقت.)
(مرقس 13: 26 - 33)​[/q-bible]

رابعا: فلسفة عدم الاعلان عن الساعة واضح من المقطع الكتابي ، فهو يقصد السهر وتوقع الساعة في اي وقت وفي كل وقت ، فالاجابة عن السؤال ( متى الساعة ) لابد وان يكون بهذا المعنى ، احتفظوا بالحذر والتوقع في كل ساعة واي ساعة ، لانه ان اعلن عن الساعة فما هي فائدة العمل الصالح في كل وقت اذا ؟؟ وما هي فائدة الحياة بالقداسة في كل وقت ؟؟ اذا كنت تعرف الموعد ، فاستعد له قبل حينه بدقائق ، ويتساوي الجميع اذا الصالح والطالح .​ 
خامسا: في مكان آخر سأل التلاميذ نفس السؤال للسيد المسيح ، وكان بعد موت الصليب والقيامة وقبل الصعود ، وهنا لم يتكلم السيد المسيح بالناسوت ، ولكنه تكلم باللاهوت ، فكان السؤال و الاجابة :
(اما هم المجتمعون فسألوه قائلين يا رب هل في هذا الوقت ترد الملك الى اسرائيل.
فقال لهم ليس لكم ان تعرفوا الازمنة والاوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه.) (اعمال 1: 6 - 7) ​ 
وواضح هنا من الاجابة ان مساواته للآب في الجوهر وفي العلم واضحة ، فهو الذي اعلن بعد القيامة ( فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض) (متى 28: 18) 
وعدم تصريحه بالوقت ليس لانه لا يعلمه ولكن لانه ليس لهم ان يعلموه .​


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل : القناص 


الرد على اسئلتك بسيط وسهل .


تتمة الرد باستفاضة في اولا :وحيث انك اقتبست من تفسير الاب متى المسكين ، فلا بد وانك قرأت كيف يمكن حل ما تعذر عليك فهمه ، فلماذا قمت باقتباسا مبتورا؟؟ 
لان تكملة الرد تلقم اي انسان حجرا كبيرا في فمه وسوف اضع التفسير كاملا :


*«وَأَمَّا **ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ السَّمَوَاتِ، إِلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ**».*


هنا لم يذكر ق. متى اسم الابن، إذ تأتي عند القديس مرقس:» ولا الابن إلاَّ الآب «
(مر 32:13). وهذه الآية قد دوَّخت العلماء واللاهوتيين وكل مَنْ حاول الاقتراب منها لأنها خطيرة للغاية. لأن المسيح يقطع فيها بأن هذا اليوم وتلك الساعة لا يعرفها أحد ولا الابن إلاَّ الآب وحدهُ، ومعروف أن الآب والابن واحد. فهنا توجد استحالة لاهوتية في أن يكون الآب يعلم والابن لا يعلم! ولكن تفسير الآية سهل للغاية ولا يحتاج إلاَّ إلى عمق الرؤيا والتأمُّل.

إذ أن نهاية العالم *هو نهاية الزمن *حتماً وبالضرورة، ويوم نهاية العالم أو الساعة التي تبتدئ فيها النهاية *غير موجودة في الزمن قطعاً،* لأنها هي نهاية الزمن فحتماً لا تكون في الزمن ولا تُحسب منه ولا تُحسب بحسابه. إذن، فيوم نهاية العالم وساعته هي فوق الزمن وغير موجودة فيه، هي من صميم اللاموجود الزمني واللامعروف الزمني. وبذلك امتنع على الإنسان كان مَنْ كان أن يدركها وهو المخلوق الزمني الخاضع للزمن. بالتالي هي ليست من رسالة الابن *المتجسِّد* ولا هي من عمله، لأن *رسالته هي في الزمن* وعمله ينتهي بانتهاء الزمن.


كذلك والملائكة هم مُرسلون لخدمة العتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص، فعلاقتهم بالبشرية محدَّدة بالزمن لذلك أصبح يوم نهاية العالم وساعته فائقة على حدود عملهم وخدمتهم.
إذن، تحتَّم بكل يقين أن تكون في اختصاص الآب وعمله هو وحده. لذلك حينما قال إن الابن نفسه لا يعرف ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة، فالسبب المباشر أنها خارجة عن دائرة رسالته وعمله وخدمته *لأن غير الزمني صار زمنياً *فلا يعود يهتم إلاَّ بكل ما هو زمني، تاركاً للآب كل ما هو غير زمني وهذا هو التخلِّي أو الإخلاء الإرادي.

إذن، فالصعوبة البالغة في تفسير هذه الآية وشرحها هي في كونها أنها حُسبت في حيِّز الزمن وهي من صميم عمل الخلود. وكأنك تسألني: ما هو اليوم والساعة التي خلق فيها الله العالم؟ يكون الجواب هذا كان قبل الزمن، والذي فيه بدأ الزمن عندما بدأت أول حركة في العالم. كذلك بالمثل يكون رد الجواب على ما هو اليوم والساعة التي ينتهي فيها العالم؟ يكون الجواب هذا ليس فعلاً زمنياً ولا هو مضمون يحمل الزمن، بل هو خارج الأيام كلها والساعات، لأن فيه تكف الحركة وبالتالي يخمد الزمن، ويستحيل على أي عقل زمني أن يدركه أو يفهمه، فهو الصفر المطلق بمفهوم الحركة أو الزمن أو الموت الكلي أو العدم الأبدي.

ولكن من مراحم الله العظمى أو من فعل كيانه الحي المحيي، أن الخليقة البشرية أو العالم استودع الله فيه بذرة الوجود الحي الأبدي، فحينما يبلغ الإنسان أو العالم إلى صفر الزمن أو الموت المادي الكلِّي تنبثق منه حركة الحياة الجديدة، فتبدأ الخليقة الجديدة للإنسان ويبدأ معها العالم الروحي بسمائه الجديدة وأرضه الجديدة، بحركته الحيَّة الجديدة المستمدة من الله وليس من المادة بعد. والتي لا يكون لها نهاية، بل هي المعبَّر عنها بالخلود، لأن مع الله لا توجد نهاية.

ويتوافق مع هذه الآية، ما قاله المسيح أيضاً لتلاميذه لمَّا سألوه في بداية سفر الأعمال: » هل في هذا الوقت ترد الملك إلى إسرائيل «(أع 6:1). فهذا السؤال يكشف عن خطأ ظنهم أن مجيء المسيح وعودة إسرائيل وشيك على الأبواب. فرفع المسيح فكرهم نهائياً من *محيط الزمن: «ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات *التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه (أع 7:1). واضح أن الابن يتكلَّم هنا وهو في حالة تجلِّيه المطلق وكمال تساويه مع الآب. ولكن لا تزال النهاية، نهاية العالم والزمن محسوبة أنها غير قائمة في اختصاص الابن بل هي من اختصاص الآب. لأن نهاية الزمن كما سبق وقلنا لا تخضع للزمن. ومعروف أن » إعادة المُلك إلى إسرائيل «يُكنى بها عن مجيء ملكوت الله. وواضح أن ذلك يعني بعد نهاية زمن العالم أي بعد أن يكف الزمن.


فهنا سؤال التلاميذ تداخل دون أن يدروا فيما بعد الزمن والأوقات والتاريخ. وهي واقعة في دائرة سلطان الآب. ولأن اختصاص الابن ورسالته ينتهي بانتهاء الزمن، فهي ليست من اختصاصه.
ومن هنا يتضح تماماً لدى القارئ حماقة أي إنسان كان مَنْ كان أن يتنبَّأ أو حتى يدَّعي معرفة النهاية وتحديد زمانها، لأن نهاية الزمن لا تدخل في الزمن ولا تطرأ على بال زمني ولا يدركها إنسان قط، لذلك فكل مَنْ يدَّعي معرفة نهاية العالم أو نهاية الزمن ينسب إلى نفسه حماقة النبي الكاذب مباشرة.




32:13 *«وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الاِبْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ».*


هذا اليوم هو ليس يوماً بعد، وهذه ساعة ليست ساعة، فنحن عند ذلك نكون خارج الزمان، لأن مجيء ابن الإنسان هو اكتمال زمان الأُمم، فيكون » قد كمل الزمان « فابن الإنسان بحسب إرساليته من الآب جاء ليخدم زمن الخلاص للأُمم وللعائدين من إسرائيل. وخارج زمن الخلاص ماذا هو وماذا يكون فهو في معرفة الآب » ومتى أخضع له الكل (الآب) فحينئذ الابن نفسه أيضاً سيخضع للذي أخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل «(1كو 28:15)، حيث لا زمان بعد بل أبدية سعيدة. بمعنى أن يوم انتهاء الزمان ليس من اختصاص أهل الزمان، ولا هو من اختصاص العاملين لحساب الإنسان في الزمان، سواء ملائكة السماء أو حتى ابن الإنسان. إذ أن هذا اليوم داخل في تدبير الأبد الذي هو لله وحده. 


تنويه واجب:
شكرا خاص للاخ المحبوب والعامل بنشاط في كرم الرب 
MyRock
على تطويره المستمر لمنتدى ورفعه لكافة تفسيرات الآباء وكل ما يحتاجه الباحث المسيحي .


----------



## holiness (4 أكتوبر 2009)

رد رائع يا استاذنا المبارك : _NEW_MAN _

_ربنا يباركك و يستخدمك دائما لمجد اسم المسيح _

_و اما بالنسبة للنص فهو مقتطف من الاصحاح و المسيح يشرح معنى هذا النص بالنصوص التالية _

[Q-BIBLE]انظروا.اسهروا وصلّوا لانكم لا تعلمون متى يكون الوقت.[/Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE] 34 كانما انسان مسافر ترك بيته واعطى عبيده السلطان ولكل واحد عمله واوصى البواب ان يسهر.<A name=ver35> 35 اسهروا اذا.لانكم لا تعلمون متى يأتي رب البيت أمساء ام نصف الليل أم صياح الديك ام صباحا.<A name=ver36> 36 لئلا يأتي بغتة فيجدكم نياما.<A name=ver37> 37 وما اقوله لكم اقوله للجميع اسهروا[/Q-BIBLE]

و السؤال ليس بجديد و قد اجبنا عليه مسبقا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يبارك تعبكم*
*ودة تسجيل صوتي للاستماع مباشر للرد علي الشبهة كاملة*
*لاهوت الرب يسوع والرد علي ولا الابن الا الآب للاستاذ فرعون*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (4 أكتوبر 2009)

> *صراحة ليس اختصاصي مواضيع اللاهوت في المسيحية، لكن أستغربت من نص في الكتاب المقدس - الإنجيل - يقول: [/COLOR]وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ                                  فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ                                  السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ.
> *






> *أنا لم أفسر النص على مزاجي، بل رجعت إلى تفسير الأب متى المسكين*



*كلام الانجيل هو خير مفسر لكلام الانجيل .. وان ما نقف عنده , نفهمه من نصوص أخرى ..! ( وهذا ما لتجرأ ان تعارضني فيه لانكم تطبقونه على قرآنكم ) !
فكتابنا وحدة واحدة وليس فقط نص مقتطع , وكله يفسر ببعضه , وبعضه يفسر بكله .. وبعضه ببعضه ..

ولا يجوز الاستدلال بنص مطلق كهذه الايه والاستنتاج منها : ان المسيح لا يعرف !
وتجاهل باقي النصوص التي تقول ان المسيح هو الاله الواحد مع الاب والروح القدس .

فهل قال المسيح في الايه انه لا يعرف ؟!

المسيح قال الاتي :

{  فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ. }

اين قال ان السيد المسيح انه لا يعرف ؟!

لماذا تجاهلت عن قصد وعن عمد قول المسيح :

{ أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ }

وايضا :

{  احْفَظْهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي، لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِدًا كَمَا نَحْنُ. }

وايضا :

{ وَأَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمُ الْمَجْدَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي، لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِدًا كَمَا أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ وَاحِدٌ. }

وايضا :

{ أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. }

وايضا :

{ لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِدًا، كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ، لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا وَاحِدًا فِينَا، لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي. }

وايضا :

{ وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ، وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي، وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ. }

وايضا :

{ إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فَلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي.
وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ }

الخ من الايات ؟!

طيب انا استطيع ان استخدم معك ذات اسلوبك المقتطع المبتور الخارج عن روح الكتاب واقول لك يا مسلم انت ربك جاهل لم يكن يعلم ما بيد موسى حتى ساله مستفسرا :

{ وما تلك بيمينك يا موسى } ( طه :17) :t9:

*


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الغريب في الموضوع ان طارح الشبهة يبتر الرد عند ذكر الأب متى المسكين ان تفسير النص سهل جداً
مادام تفسير النص سهل جداً، لماذا لم تضعه في إعتراضك؟ هل هذه آمانتكم في البحث و النقد؟

ربنا يهديكم..


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أكتوبر 2009)

My Rock قال:


> الغريب في الموضوع ان طارح الشبهة يبتر الرد عند ذكر الأب متى المسكين ان تفسير النص سهل جداً
> مادام تفسير النص سهل جداً، لماذا لم تضعه في إعتراضك؟ هل هذه آمانتكم في البحث و النقد؟
> 
> ربنا يهديكم..


:941hf:


*هههههههههههههههههههه

في ذلك الوقت اجاب يسوع و قال احمدك ايها الاب رب السماء و الارض لانك اخفيت هذه عن الحكماء و الفهماء و اعلنتها للاطفال (مت  11 :  25)

و في تلك الساعة تهلل يسوع بالروح و قال احمدك ايها الاب رب السماء و الارض لانك اخفيت هذه عن الحكماء و الفهماء و اعلنتها للاطفال نعم ايها الاب لان هكذا صارت المسرة امامك (لو  10 :  21)


ربنا يبارككم وتثمروا 30 و 60 و 100
*​


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2009)

كما مات المسيح بالجسد، لكنه لم يمت بلاهوته...
و كما كان ينام بالجسد، لكنه مستيقظ بلاهوته يعتني بالكون
و كما كان ينمو بالجسد في الحكمة (البشرية) و القامة و النعمة، و لكنه الإله غير المحدود بلاهوته
... إلخ

كذلك لا يعلم بجسده الساعة، لكن يعلمها بلاهوته!


لا تجزع...حتى الفيزياء مليئة بامثلة الطبيعة المزدوجة و كأن الله يشهد لنفسه بها!
(تذكر: الإلكترون موجة أم جسم؟)


----------



## maroo maroo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد ردود رائعة جدا
ربناااااااااااااا يبااااااركم


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ردود كافية ووافية

شكرا نيومان  و johnnie​


----------



## Michael (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*الرد على شبهة: هل كذب الرب يسوع علي التلاميذ في يوحنا اصحاح 7 اية *


----------

